# Random Puppy Food Question



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Not really sure why this came to mind all of the sudden, but it can't hurt to ask.

My cousin bought a male chocolate lab last year. When he was at the vet getting its third round of shots, the veterinarian asked if he feeds Connor puppy food. The answer was yes lol.
The man then said that feeding adult food rather than puppy food can cause growth and development issues, particularly in large breeds.

Is that true lol?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It depends, there's a difference between an "all life stages" food and an "adult" food. An "all life stages" is just that, formulated for the nutritional needs of all life stages and will not stunt the growth of a growing pup. An "adult" food, on the other hand, may or may not have all the nutrition a pup needs and could hurt the pup's growth, since is is not certified by the AAFCO to be appropriate and balanced for all life stages. 

A large breed puppy food can be feed an all life stages food, a large breed puppy food, or a regular puppy chow so long as it is low enough in calcium and phosphorus to not make the pup grow too fast.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahhh ok. That makes sense  Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Most* foods on the market that we consider "adult" foods are actually ALS.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll have to check into which are which lol. Curiosity compels me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Look for a statement on the side that says something to the effect of "this food has been certified by the AAFCO to be complete and balanced for all life stages" or something like that. I forget the exact wording.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Both of my younger dogs as puppies tried and succeeded every now and then getting into the adult food, so finally I just switched them over per my vets instructions. The golden was 6 months and the GSD is doing the switch now. Looking at the ingredients and %'s, they aren't that different so I feel okay with the switching before they were a year.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That must be one of the ALS that Em was talking about.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Do/did you feed als?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is what I have heard:
1. Puppy food is a gimmick. It is unnecessary. (I don't get this because my puppy food is no more expensive than the adult.)
2. Large breed puppy food slows down the growth to the proper speed for large breed dogs. Therefore it is necessary.
3. Puppy food makes dogs grow too quickly so you should feed your dogs adult food to start.

I have always given my dogs puppy food for at least the first year of their life. I don't think you need to give it to them that long but we have had success with giving ours puppy food so I have no plans to change.


----------



## InLovew/myGSD (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't claim to be an expert but I have found there is no need to feed puppy vs adult vs. senior food depending on stage of life if you go with a holistic dog food. Many dog foods you buy in a store are made with animal by products (Chicken heads, feet and bills). If you would like a recommendation on dog food, send me a private message as I recently became a distributor of the food I feed my pets.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I usually feed puppy food for the first 4 or 6 months...after that I switch them to adult food. My dogs always get extra meat, fish or eggs in their meals...I'm confident that they are getting plenty of protein.


----------

